# caballo (?)



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero ¿tienen ustedes idea de cómo se llama esto en castellano?

Clic.


----------



## Omada

Pues yo lo llamaría caballo de juguete, pero a lo mejor en el pueblo de la foto, si es una tradición, tiene un nombre específico.


----------



## Agró

Eso se llama "Zaldiko" (en vasco), y no es ningún juguete sino un elemento frecuente en muchas fiestas en Navarra, y así lo llamamos.
En castellano, desconozco cómo llamarlo. A lo máximo que me atrevo es a castellanizar la ortografía: "zaldi*c*o".

Imágenes.


----------



## totor

Omada said:


> Pues yo lo llamaría caballo de juguete


Caballo de juguete seguro que no, Omada.

Un caballo de juguete, por ejemplo, es esto, que también tiene un nombre específico: caballo balancín.

El que yo necesito saber es un tipo de caballo que se usa sobre todo en los teatros, y que se cuelga con tiradores de los hombres (como el de la chica de la foto).

En cuanto a lo que tú dices, Agró, este hilo fue puesto originalmente en el foro fr.-es., y otro forero también me dio su nombre vasco, pero no el que tú dices, sino "Zamalgo".

Maravilloso, pero el problema es que lo que yo necesito es su nombre en castellano  .


----------



## Jonno

Yo no diría que es de juguete porque ese tipo de caballos suelen usarse en folklore, espectáculos, fiestas populares, carnavales... No es especificamente un juego de niños, aunque tampoco se puede descartar que haya una versión infantil.

En varias partes existen personajes de carnaval similares, el Zaldiko que menciona Agró o Zamalzain en el País Vasco Francés. No conozco ningún nombre genérico.


----------



## totor

Jonno said:


> No conozco ningún nombre genérico.


Ése es el problema mis amigos, parecería que sólo en vasco o en francés este espécimen tiene un nombre genérico.

Y decididamente (como pongo en mi post #4, NO es un juguete.


----------



## Jonno

Ni siquiera en vasco diría que hay un nombre genérico, más bien es un nombre propio del personaje (algo así como el Polichinela de la Comedia del Arte) y no sólo del caballo. Y además, diferente según la zona.

Me ha parecido ver en la foto que enlazas que es de Bélgica. Recuerdo otro ejemplo belga en un cómic de Tintín. ¿Es posible que sólo haya tradición en el Arco Atlántico, o se conoce en otras zonas?


----------



## Xiscomx

Son danzadores.

En Mallorca son muy populares en lasfiestas patronales de Artà, Felanitx y Pollença y se llaman *«Els Cavallets»* o *«Cavalls cotoners»*.

Se pasan una figura de caballo por el cuerpo simulando que cabalgan. Suelen bailar en pareja o grupos de cuatro, seis u ocho que evolucionan dirigidos por una dama.

Es una tradición de origen muy antiguo e incierto que podría remontarse al siglo XV.

Si te sirve de algo en Aix-en-Provence se llaman *«Chevaux fringants»*​. Seguiremos buscando su nombre en castellano.


----------



## totor

Xiscomx said:


> Son danzadores


… y también actores, Xiscom.

Es posible que en Aix-en-Provence los llamen así, pero en francés sí tienen un nombre genérico, que es _cheval-jupon_ (que es lo que necesito traducir  ).


----------



## Ludaico

En realidad, se llaman *záldiko móldikos. *Lo he visto escrito con acento y sin acento en periódicos de hace un siglo. También lo he visto escrito como záldiko-máldikos. Este debe de ser su nombre castellano, ya que en vasco parece ser que es *záldiko-maldikoan*. Salen acompañando en las fiestas a los Gigantes y Cabezudos. Van también acompañados de las *kilikis*.


----------



## totor

Ludaico said:


> se llaman *záldiko móldikos. *Lo he visto escrito con acento y sin acento en periódicos de hace un siglo. También lo he visto escrito como záldiko-máldikos. Este debe de ser su nombre castellano


Discúlpame, Ludaico, pero me parece difícil que ése sea su nombre en castellano.

Si lo fuera, tendría que estar en el DRAE, y ahí no está, ni nada que se le parezca.

Más bien, debe tratarse de un apelativo regional.


----------



## Jonno

Lo que llamas nombre castellano no es más que un plural en castellano de la palabra en euskera. Además, es sólo una de las denominaciones que tiene aquí. Al menos he encontrado cuatro diferentes en euskera.

No creo que se pueda decir que es la palabra buscada y menos si hace referencia al personaje fuera del Pais Vasco, porque está muy extendido en muchas culturas (aparte de las ya mencionadas, acabo de ver una versión polaca del mismo).

Por cierto, que zaldiko-maldiko se usa también en euskera para llamar a los tiovivos.


----------



## totor

Jonno said:


> Lo que llamas nombre castellano no es más que un plural en castellano de la palabra en euskera.


Pues no, Jonno.

Yo llamo nombre en castellano a una palabra que pueda entender una parte importante del mundo hispanohablante.

Está claro que no existe algo así como el "castellano neutro", así como tampoco existe el "inglés neutro" ni el "francés neutro" ni el "ruso neutro", si vamos al caso, ya que todos los lenguajes, sin ser jergas o dialectos, contienen una parte de regionalismos más o menos grande.

Lo que yo busco, como dije, es una palabra que un hispanohablante pueda entender sin tener que recurrir a un diccionario vasco (que por otra parte es una lengua basada en varios dialectos).

La palabra francesa que intento traducir, _cheval-jupon_, es así: una palabra compuesta por dos términos que puede entender cualquier francoparlante y que significa precisamente esto.


----------



## Jonno

Totor, mi mensaje era una respuesta al de Ludaico, no al tuyo.

En mi opinión no existe lo que buscas.


----------



## totor

Ah, no lo había entendido, gracias por aclarármelo.

Ya estoy pensando que es cierto, que no existe, pero no termino de convencerme.

¿Qué hacen los actores o los payasos o los escritores (¡¡¡o los traductores!!!) cuando se refieren a ese tipo de caballo?

¿Muestran una foto?


----------



## Ludaico

totor said:


> ...Lo que yo busco, como dije, es una palabra que un hispanohablante pueda entender sin tener que recurrir a un diccionario vasco...



No existe eso que buscas. Intenté aproximarme lo más que pude (el término que encontré está al alcance de cualquiera, en la Hemeroteca Nacional de España). Lo leí en periódicos escritos en español, no en vasco. No todas las palabras españolas están en el DRAE. Conozco muchas de estas palabras. También conozco algunas que nadie conoce pero que sí están en el DRAE, por el simple motivo de que "alguien importante" la puso (se la inventó) alguna vez en alguna de sus novelas. 
Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

totor said:


> Discúlpame, Ludaico, pero me parece difícil que ése sea su nombre en castellano.
> 
> Si lo fuera, tendría que estar en el DRAE, y ahí no está, ni nada que se le parezca.
> 
> Más bien, debe tratarse de un apelativo regional.


Haz el favor de buscar la palabra *llanda *en el DRAE y luego osa decir que no es palabra española porque no la encontraste. Te podría poner muchísimos ejemplos. Si hay murcianos leyendo esto seguro que se sonreirán.
Un saludo.

(Si ves los resultados de poner llanda en "el buscador" se te hará la boca agua.)


----------



## totor

Es posible que lo que tú dices sea cierto en "la madre patria", Ludaico, pero si yo llego a decir en mi barrio "che, me puse el *záldiko móldikos*", lo menos grave que me van a gritar es "¿lo qué?"  .

Como ya lo he dicho, yo necesito una palabra que "más o menos" se entienda en todas partes, y no solamente en la península ibérica, Ludaico.

Antes de poner "*záldiko móldikos*" prefiero poner "caballo con tiradores", que seguro sí que lo entiende todo el mundo  .

En cuanto a lo que dices de las palabras castellanas que no se encuentran en el DRAE, la verdad que tienes toda la razón del mundo, sin llegar a palabras como la que tú dices.

La RAE lo que hace es confirmar, generalmente después de largos años, lo que el habla docta o popular utiliza todos los días.

Pero mi reacción sobre todo se basó en la primera parte de este post  (¿lo qué?, que, para más inri, como decís vosotros, es una expresión de ignorancia *y usada por ignorantes* en mis tierras, en vez del clásico "¿qué?").


----------



## Jonno

totor said:


> Ah, no lo había entendido, gracias por aclarármelo.
> 
> Ya estoy pensando que es cierto, que no existe, pero no termino de convencerme.
> 
> ¿Qué hacen los actores o los payasos o los escritores (¡¡¡o los traductores!!!) cuando se refieren a ese tipo de caballo?
> 
> ¿Muestran una foto?



Yo creo que, aunque extendidas por muchas partes, en España son expresiones de folklore popular muy localizadas. Cada uno le llama como en su zona, y ni siquiera es consciente de que existe lo mismo dos provincias más allá. No es como los gigantes y cabezudos que casi en cada fiesta popular hay. Los "zaldikos" no son tan frecuentes. Por ejemplo yo sólo conocía la versión vasca y navarra, no pensaba que en Mallorca (por no decir en Cracovia...) existía una tradición tan parecida.

Puede que en Francia sea algo más extendido y genérico que aquí y por eso tienen una palabra común.


----------



## totor

Jonno said:


> Puede que en Francia sea algo más extendido y genérico que aquí y por eso tienen una palabra común.


Tal vez.

El problema es que no tenemos manera de confirmarlo, porque la única posibilidad de hacerlo sería por ejemplo ver cuántas apariciones hay en google de dicho término, pero la única posibilidad que tenemos es de ponerlo en alguna lengua, lo cual va a dar su frecuencia *en dicha lengua*, y no en otra.

Google tiene incluso un programa maravilloso: http://books.google.com/ngrams que da la frecuencia de utilización de cualquier palabra entre determinadas fechas y en determinado idioma.

Pero, hélas !, no podemos utilizarlo mientras no sepamos cómo se llama.


----------



## Pinairun

totor said:


> Ah, no lo había entendido, gracias por aclarármelo.
> 
> Ya estoy pensando que es cierto, que no existe, pero no termino de convencerme.
> 
> ¿Qué hacen los actores o los payasos o los escritores (¡¡¡o los traductores!!!) cuando se refieren a ese tipo de caballo?
> 
> ¿Muestran una foto?



No sé si te servirá de algo, pero aquí lo han descrito así:  "armazón de madera y tela representando un caballo de minúscula cabeza".


----------



## totor

El solo hecho de que lo describan, Pina, probablemente sea la respuesta a mi pregunta:


totor said:


> ¿Qué hacen los actores o los payasos o los escritores (¡¡¡o los traductores!!!) cuando se refieren a ese tipo de caballo?


Lamentablemente, los describen.


----------



## Jonno

De hecho, en cualquier texto que he consultado sobre bailes y tradiciones vasco-navarras, o diccionario vasco-español donde aparece "zamaltzain", "zaldiko" y otras variantes, o bien lo citan como nombre propio (si se da por hecho que el lector conoce el nombre, de la misma manera que se usa Polichinela o Arlequín), o bien lo describen como en el texto que enlaza Pinairun. Nunca he visto palabras o expresiones equivalentes en castellano que no sean una descripción de varias palabras.


----------



## Lord Darktower

¿Danzantes, quizá?


----------



## Jonno

Xixcomx también propuso danzadores, pero no creo que puedan usarse ninguna de esas palabras sin acompañarla de una descripción. Yo al menos no me imagino a un señor dentro de un caballo con tirantes si leo "danzante" o "danzador", sin una foto o descripción. Antes pensaría en los derviches o algo así.

¿Se usa "danzante" en su reino, milord?


----------



## totor

Jonno said:


> Nunca he visto palabras o expresiones equivalentes en castellano que no sean una descripción de varias palabras.


Pues entonces, debo rendirme a la evidencia.

Polichinela, Arlequín o Augusto son nombres universales de payasos, que se adaptan a cualquier lengua.

El *cheval-jupon*, o el *cheval fringant*, o el *cavall cotoner*, o el *záldiko móldikos*, en cambio, son típicas de determinadas regiones, y NO SON UNIVERSALES.

La sugerencia de Darktower, *caballo danzante*, sin embargo, es interesante como propuesta para el DRAE, y parecería adaptarse bien al uso popular del aparato, justamente el que grafica mi primera foto.

Lamentablemente, en mi caso el uso es teatral y no popular.

Se trata justamente del *caballo de phynanzas* de Alfred Jarry, de _Ubú_.


----------



## Lord Darktower

> ¿Se usa "danzante" en su reino, milord?



Pues no, D. Jonno. Por aquí no hay costumbre de danzar, más bien de bailar. _Bailaores _sería lo suyo. Pero 'es otro contexto'.


----------



## Xiscomx

Fruto de intensa búsqueda se han encontrado antiguas reseñas en *«El Museo Universal. Volumen 1», nº 11, Madrid, 15-06-1857, Año I; páginas 83, 84 y 86*, y referentes a la Festividad del Corpus-Cristi.

(…) gremio de algodoneros, a 15-11-1437 (…) Estos *los caballitos* (caballs cotoners o ¿guardoners?) que la ciudad tiene y son ocho…

(…) y concurren para mayor diversión el dragón y diablillos, el gigante y la giganta, y algunos años la Víbora (vibria) y *los caballitos*…

Y unas cuantas más.

Lo que queda claro es el nombre que se les da *«caballitos»* que muy bien podría ser una traducción literal del genuino *«cavallets»*. Al haber sido los gastos sufragados por el gremio de los algodoneros, recibieron el nombre de *caballitos algodoneros* que todavía se conserva en Mallorca.

«Els cavallets» danzan sin darse tregua alrededor de la dama y en Mallorca se les llama «dansaires» a los chicos jóvenes que van dentro de la figura del caballo, pero a la figura chico-caballo se le llama *«cavallet»*.


----------



## Maggydch

En Venezuela hay celebraciones donde bailan "la burriquita".
Los invito a ver el enlace.

http://www.elsiglo.com.ve/article/9032/{[News]9032}


----------



## Ludaico

He encontrado que en Valencia, en la fiesta del Corpus Christi, salen unos danzantes llamados "els *caballets*". Véase y léase aquí.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Totor y todos:

Hace tiempo traduje un texto del castellano a otro idioma y aparecía _zaldiko_ tal cual. Yo lo dejé así (entre comillas) en la traducción, al igual que otros personajes de la fiesta, y di una breve explicación/descripción a pie de página. Esto es lo que te recomiendo usar, Totor. Lo que yo vi que estaba más documentado es lo que ha comentado Xiscomx: _caballito_ o sus variantes.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

El problema es que "Zaldiko" no representa a los personajes de Mallorca o Valencia, por ejemplo, sino exclusivamente al navarro. Si es una traducción y en el original habla de "Zaldiko", perfecto. Pero no es lo que busca Totor.


----------



## blasita

Jonno said:


> El problema es que "Zaldiko" no representa a los personajes de Mallorca o Valencia, por ejemplo, sino exclusivamente al navarro. Si es una traducción y en el original habla de "Zaldiko", perfecto. Pero no es lo que busca Totor.


 Sí, Jonno, por eso precisamente lo que he intentado decir es que lo que recomiendo es dar una descripción o explicación. Siento si no me he expresado del todo bien. Solamente he hablado de mi experiencia con el fin de decir que es difícil encontrar un solo término estándar. También he sugerido un posible término en castellano, pero yo no lo usaría fuera de contexto.


----------



## kela colación

¿Y qué tal disfraz de caballo con jinete o botarga de caballo con jinete? ¿Demasiado simplón?
Es que si yo leo "cheval-jupon" el sentido es prácticamente transparente para mí. En cambio, si leo "zaldiko" no voy a tener ni idea de lo que eso quiere decir.


----------

